# Replaced The TT With ................



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

........... a BMW Z4 sDrive35is. Dual clutch transmission, 340bhp of twin turbo 3 litre straight six and she looks like this:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Noice 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Garvin, She looks very very nice, Luv the colour, but never like the dash on BMs.. Certainly looks the part.. 8) 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

There's a dog running round Cambridge with no bollocks, coz they're sitting on your driveway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Just looked the specs up, surprised to see it's only 301 bhp....


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Garvin, She looks very very nice, Luv the colour, but never like the dash on BMs.. Certainly looks the part.. 8) 8)
> Hoggy.


Dash is better than the previous Z4 but not up to Audi standards I'll grant. Indeed, the body panel gaps are not as good as Audi either and some of the interior plastics are inferior as well ........... don't get me wrong, they're not bad - just not as good as Audi.

She does, however, make a wonderful noise and gets down the road far quicker than the 3.2 V6 TT.

DCT is softer in 'normal' mode than the Audi S-Tronic/DSG transmission but sharpens up when in sport mode and it does have 7 ratios. Brakes need bedding in as they don't feel as good as the TT - time will tell on this one.

It has the BMW Professional Multimedia/Navigation system and Professional Hi Fi Loudspeaker systems fitted and I must say it is far, far superior to the Audi RNS-E system with Bose, both in function and in sound. It also has the comfort access system - just walk up and lift the handle and the car unlocks, jump in, press the 'start' button and away you go. On exiting, just touch under the handle and everything locks nice and secure ............. it's really quite good.

I was worried about the lowered sports adaptive suspension, 19" wheels and 30 aspect run flat tyres but it is very compliant, firm and sporty but absorbs bumps very well - much more comfortable than the 19" wheels, 35 aspect tyres and magnetic ride suspension of the previous TT which is both a surprise and a relief.

NVH is on a par with the TT and it steers better and is not as prone to understeer ............... but I'll have to take the Range Rover at the first sign of snow/ice - there is no way it will compete with the quattro system in those conditions!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

manphibian said:


> Just looked the specs up, surprised to see it's only 301 bhp....


35i is 301 bhp, 35is has a few more gee gees :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Garvin - I too picked up a 3.0 Twin-turbo BMW today! 8)


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Garvin - I too picked up a 3.0 Twin-turbo BMW today! 8)


Yes ................ and I see it has the 'right' 3.0 twin turbo engine at that [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Garvin and great colour combo (coming from someone who doesn't usually like red cars!). The piano black inlay works really well inside 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks lovely, seriously tempted by one myself.

From what I've read though the 35 has too much power for the car and the 30 is the sweet spot. What is it like when you open it up in the twisties?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> Looks lovely, seriously tempted by one myself.
> 
> From what I've read though the 35 has too much power for the car and the 30 is the sweet spot. What is it like when you open it up in the twisties?


Have to run it in first before giving it the full beans but on first acquaintance it steers better than the TT and seems to understeer less although it is reported to understeer more than a rear wheel drive car should - we shall see in 1200 miles or so :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Let us know how it goes, they do look awesome (even more so with the roof up imo).


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> Let us know how it goes, they do look awesome (even more so with the roof up imo).


Well, one month on and pretty much run in I can report that it goes rather well. Handling and grip in the dry are excellent - nice to get back to a powerful rear wheel drive car. Haven't noticed any understeer so far but you can boot the tail out at will in sport+ mode so any understeer that may appear can be quickly quelled. The run flat Bridgestone RE050s are very good and all my concerns about them has now been completely dispelled and I won't have any qualms about replacing them with the same tyre. Other aspects:-

Steering : Excellent. Good positive turn in and good feel (but see below re steering wheel)

Ride Comfort : Excellent considering the adaptive suspension, 19" rims and 30 aspect run flats. Better than the Audi Mag Ride, 19" rims and non run flats of the previous TT even when run over broken surfaces.

Brakes : They needed some bedding in but now haul the speed off really well with confidence - early tendency to squirm a bit has disappeared. Annoyingly, when you brake quite hard, but nowhere near an emergency stop or getting the ALB to kick in, the damn thing switches the hazard warning lights on - a safety feature but when you're pressing on a bit it gets tiresome lighting up the hazards all the time. Haven't found out how to switch this feature off - if indeed it can be. It has an electronic handbrake - I hate it and can't ever imagine growing to like it in the slightest!

Gearbox : Almost like a traditional slushmatic in 'normal' mode with pretty leisurely changes but haven't caught it in the wrong gear yet in 'auto'. When in 'sport' or 'sport+' then everything 'tightens' up and changes become lightening quick. Much more of a difference between the modes than the TT. 'Normal' is for real laid back a to b cruising - 'sport' is for quick a to b hooning in safety and sport+ is for mad tyre shredding, tail out antics from a to b.

NVH : Very good. Cruises very quietly, even if it does get peoples attention getting up to speed.

Comfort : Sports seats and driving position are excellent - the adjustable side bolsters on the seat backs are really good. Steering wheel is nice to the touch but, however, is far too thick rimmed. This may take some getting used to as the difference in grip has produced some cramp on occasion. Flappy paddles - pull either for up changes and push either via thumb pads for down changes - works OK but I still have to get used to them.

ICE/iDrive : Getting used to operating the iDrive now and is quite good in the latest incarnation. Sound quality is brilliant - I can't put into words how much better it is than the RNS-E with Bose. The iPod functionality is truly excellent as is the SatNav.

Roof : Works well although it chews up most of the boot space when lowered. Roof down motoring is exceptional - even at 80mph on the motorway the buffeting is well controlled and the ICE is still clearly audible - much better than SWMBO's MX5 in this respect.

Dipstick : It hasn't got one. You can only monitor the oil level electronically and then after a drive of at least 6 miles or so whilst stationary with the engine running. Pants idea. I like to see the condition of the oil as well as the level.

Temp Gauge : Yes and no. It doesn't have a coolant temperature gauge but does have an oil temperature gauge. Not sure about this but suppose I'll get used to it.

Overall : Great car, highly recommended. TBH the gripes above are fairly trivial and I know I've made a good choice.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful car! Love the styling and the colour if I had the money I would!


----------

